# More Norm Abrams



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Posts about New Yankee Workshop episodes being shown online have popped up recently, followed by discussion of Norm and his tools. FYI folks, I just stumbled upon this site "normstools" http://www.normstools.com/index.shtml which is everything Norm and NYW. The fellow refers to himself as the "Master Woodbutcher", lol. I thought that was me. Anyway, he lists every single episode of the show by number and the numbers coincide with the episodes *richgreer* and *davidroberts* mentioned on their posts. He also lists every tool used on each specific episode with a link on that specific tool. The site also has a layout drawing of Norm's shop showing where each tool is located. And I thought I liked Norm! Lastly, I just watched on You Tube, Norm receiving the EyeSmart Distinguished Service Award from the American Academy of Ophthalmology for his promotion of eye safety over the years. With a state representative present, doctors, etc., Norm (no stranger to cameras) held his own and made a nice little acceptance speech. "Award"


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link. This will certainly help all of us going through "Norm Withdrawal"


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Lenny. I been enjoying Norm reruns online.


----------



## hobie123 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I have searched for his episodes many times and not found much that intersted me until last night. It seems that recently a lot has been uploaded and I was up late last night watching him in action. I will be building new kitchen cabinets for my house pretty soon and all the episodes for his most recent kitchen build was there for the viewing.

Hobie


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*hobie*, what site were you on such that you could choose which episode to watch? I thought we were limited to the current episode they were running, for example episode 108 on the bookcase.


----------



## hobie123 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lenny, go to youtube and the particular episodes I was looking for were his most recent kitchen remodel. Each of these episodes are broken up into 3 parts each. All I did was search for "new yankee workshop" and you will find those as well as many others. Hope this helps

Hobie


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Hobie. I happened to DVR the series on the kitchen so I am good there. I taped the deluxe router table one with a VCR back in 2003 but can't seem to locate it. I probably taped over it by mistake. I want to look that one up. Thanks again.


----------

